# Roofing Repair Tools



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

As a manufacturer and wholesaler of roofing tools we are interested in the experiences of the roofer in roofing construction and repair. Our main vision is to provide roofing repair tools that provide safety, convenience and comfort.

Do you experience any issues with roof brackets? What are your thoughts on gutter guards and ladder hooks? What do you currently use for tie-ing off? What are the main reasons for not using some safety tools? What are your main criteria when buying roofing tools? 

Do you feel the roofing industry is missing a "must-have" roofing tool? What would make your job safer and easier? 

You experiences are really valuable to our NPD team.


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Dec 10, 2009)

RoofingSafety said:


> As a manufacturer and wholesaler of roofing tools we are interested in the experiences of the roofer in roofing construction and repair. Our main vision is to provide roofing repair tools that provide safety, convenience and comfort.
> 
> Do you experience any issues with roof brackets? What are your thoughts on gutter guards and ladder hooks? What do you currently use for tie-ing off? What are the main reasons for not using some safety tools? What are your main criteria when buying roofing tools?
> 
> ...


Can you please post some roofing tools details here and their pictures?

I lost some roofing tools, its my friend tools actually and i'm going to replaced it..

Thanks!


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Chimney Flashing Brake!*

If you are looking to purchase new roofing tools, the Stealth Chimney Flashing Brake should be the first on your list. Please feel free to visit our Flashingmaster56 photo page and see for your self the nice work you can do with this little flashing brake.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Thants not really a brake you know.


----------



## peterjames (Apr 14, 2010)

Gutter guards are a much-needed architectural feature for homes and other buildings in cold climates. Even though they are in use in some hotter climates, gutter guards are of particular importance in these cold regions where gutters are most prone to clog up with foliage and other botanical material, causing serious structural damage to the building.


----------



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

Would you find a temporary gutter guard helpful in your roof repairs when tearing off shingles? This would allow you to hold the scraps on the roof and simply sweep them to the side in a garbabe bin. One - it will protect the gutters from damage and Two - it will save loads of clean up time afterward


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Roof brackets are very helpful on scaffolding installing a new roof. It can easily remove after scaffolding installing that to with out leaving a mark on roof. Gutter guards is best for protecting the home by keeping gutters and downspouts clear of blockage, gutter guards help alleviate some of the serious home defects that would otherwise result.
All roofing tools will be very useful and helps to roofing contractors to identify and rectify the roofing problem better.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

I would vote for Rippers,they are of different types have been used for years to pull roofing from its framework. Straight-edge roof rippers are used for removing tar and rolled-out roofing, which is still in common use.

Metal roofing and repairs
​


----------



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

88dblifestyle said:


> Can you please post some roofing tools details here and their pictures?
> 
> I lost some roofing tools, its my friend tools actually and i'm going to replaced it..
> 
> Thanks!


You can find our roofing tools on our website at http://www.roofersworld.com/roofing-hardware-hooks-jacks.htm or on our online store at www.roofersworldstore.com. There are a serious of tear off tools, roofing knives/blades, hammers/hatchets/tackers, roofing brackets, and work wear.


----------



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

seoforu said:


> I would vote for Rippers,they are of different types have been used for years to pull roofing from its framework. Straight-edge roof rippers are used for removing tar and rolled-out roofing, which is still in common use.
> 
> Metal roofing and repairs​http://www.ehow.com/list_7158637_old-roofing-tools.html#ixzz13Z6XG6ij​


Thanks you for your comments! On another note, I checked out your site and noticed you specialize in waterproofing, repairs and metal retrofitting. Have you tried Eternabond - the leak repair tape for small leak repairs or preventative maintenance? Or Snostop snow guards for metal roof snow protection?


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

*safe roofing tool*



RoofingSafety said:


> As a manufacturer and wholesaler of roofing tools we are interested in the experiences of the roofer in roofing construction and repair. Our main vision is to provide roofing repair tools that provide safety, convenience and comfort.
> 
> Do you experience any issues with roof brackets? What are your thoughts on gutter guards and ladder hooks? What do you currently use for tie-ing off? What are the main reasons for not using some safety tools? What are your main criteria when buying roofing tools?
> 
> ...


I have a roofing hatchet invention. Called one drive. Have digital drawings and dvd showing in action. Speed and several safety features.


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

*invention*



RoofingSafety said:


> As a manufacturer and wholesaler of roofing tools we are interested in the experiences of the roofer in roofing construction and repair. Our main vision is to provide roofing repair tools that provide safety, convenience and comfort.
> 
> Do you experience any issues with roof brackets? What are your thoughts on gutter guards and ladder hooks? What do you currently use for tie-ing off? What are the main reasons for not using some safety tools? What are your main criteria when buying roofing tools?
> 
> ...


I have digital images, description and dvd showing tool in action lgb1roof


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd say, there should be a modern version of old metal seamers which are user-friendly but not too heavy.


George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

what id like to see is a left pouch with a place to carry a pry bar, and i dont mean carry it so it points down and can hit the back of your leg every time you squat down. i have made my own setup on my lasy two pouches and use my nail/pry. bar a lot for prying up old flashing, just dont see why they havent come out with something.


----------



## dekkamick (Apr 7, 2015)

*Roof repair materials*

Have you got anything in for flat roof / cast guttering repairs?
Apart from the obvious, (crompaol) there isn't much more on the market for this? apart from the bitumen paint and so on. Cromapol is great material to use when carrying out quick roof repairs / gutter repairs

T Davies & Son Roofing

www.tds-roofing.com


----------



## royalroofingservices (May 18, 2016)

Use these tools. These tools are very beneficial tools for roof repair.


----------



## sammismith (Jul 28, 2016)

*Gutter Guards*

What are the best gutter guards to purchase ? Are these a good idea on just roofs around trees or any type of roof?


----------



## Blikkenslageroslo (Nov 1, 2016)

This thread actually answered the questions i had about these types of roofs.

Best regards
Edvin
http://www.osloblikkenslager.no/


----------



## Antonio123 (Dec 21, 2016)

great! great! great! :blink:


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

The roofing industry continues to grow as more construction work becomes available. 
Here are a sample of tools and equipment required in roofing work:
1.General Equipment
2. Moisture Detection Tools
3. Post Inspection Equipment
4. Roof Cleaning Equipment
5. Roof Removal Equipment.


----------

